# Best Duck hunting movie



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Im looking to buy some new flicks to get me through my off season. What do you guys suggest. I dont care how much. Please let m eknow if you can acess form the web also. Thanks..


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Runnin' traffic is a good one, form Zink, almost duck hunting movie beats whats normally on TV


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

I like the take'm videos. Mainly because they hunt with a boatblind and its not non-stop field hunting grind footage in Canada like most videos. Barney is quite the character too.


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

I like Haydels Vids myself


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

The best videos for me are the ones in my head. The ones I remember over the years from when I was young and growing up. The ones I remember when I had my son out with me. And all the other ones I remember in between or that have just happened this past year. I am just glad that the rewind, pause, play, and zoom shots are still working. The memory disc is not full yet, so there should be lots to come yet.

Ima870man


----------



## huntmallards (Oct 8, 2006)

I like the duck commander movies i have the whole serie. you can buy them online at
http://www.duckcommander.com/musicAndVideos/


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I STRONGLY AGREE...DUCKMAN IS THE BEST OF ALL...I LIKE HOW THEY SHOW OTHER THINGS RATHER THAN JUST SHOOTIN...BUT BELIEVE ME THEY SURE DO "WACK 'EM AND STACK 'EM"


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

I like Whistling Wings. I have all 10 that have been made. They usually come out with a new one each year, I think. They are well done and entertaining during the off season or to help hype you up just before the new season starts. like most of us very little hyping is needed. They are not very expensive either.
Octnov


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

all though im not a big avery/ghg fan, the Zink 24/7 movies are imo the best out. they hit the birds hard, and throw in alot of other stuff. fred is just an awesome hunter, and field does a good job at putting all of it together.


----------

